
How to Make a Google Data Studio Dashboard for Adwords, Facebook, Twitter and Bing - zhaohanbo
https://supermetrics.com/blog/paid-channel-mix/
======
Safety1stClyde
What is the point of learning to make a Google anything when it will all be
deleted and replaced by Google's new version or new thing in a few months or
at most a year?

Perhaps Google should put its money into philanthropy rather than in employing
programmers in busy work.

~~~
zhaohanbo
Data Studio is now free so you can always take advantage of that, the
dashboard looks nice and it's quite easy to learn as well. Plus we have no
idea the future of DS, either it will be free but remain limited, or become a
part of 360 suite. So I wouldn't think learning DS is useless.

